# Eve and the other girls getting closer updated pics 2-22-12



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Well its getting close to my does being due. Im not sure exactly when they are due cause I ran the buck with them for about a month. But I did see Eve bred and I watched for discharge and the buck chasing them. So first up is Eve this is her third freshening with me. She had two bucks last year so hope to have a doe to keep from her this year. She is bred to Phoenix Rising Dream Catcher.

















Next is Dandy and this is her third freshening, she had triplet bucks last year so hoping for a doe this year. I had a buck year last year hoping for some does this year.

















And this is my favorite doe that I raised from a baby on a bottle, I lost her mom and I was so looking forward to having babies from her but she doesnt seem to be getting bred. Do you think she looks bred, this would be her ff and she would be due around middle of March.








She did come into heat when everyone else did and I havnt seen her in heat since, so I hoping she is but who knows. All the does are bred to Dream Catcher cant wait to see them babies. Thanks


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Eve and Dandy due in about 5 weeks.*

Oooo yay!!! Will keep my fingers crossed for :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!! :stars:

They all are looking preggy to me! :thumbup:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Eve and Dandy due in about 5 weeks.*

Thanks Ashley, im very excited about these babies. Cant wait to see his first kids. I hope the last doe is bred she is my baby and would like to have a baby from her.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Eve and Dandy due in about 5 weeks.*

Lookin' good :thumb: I love the little moonspot on the udder of the last doe pictured So cute! Thinking pink :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:  :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Eve and Dandy due in about 5 weeks.*

Pretty goats! I think the last one is bred too. Looks like she has some udder development!


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Eve and Dandy due in about 5 weeks.*

Eve has such pretty coloring on her back. Hope you get some beautiful healthy babies.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Eve and Dandy due in about 5 weeks.*

Thanks so much everyone I cant wait to have babies again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Eve and Dandy due in about 5 weeks.*

Very nice..... :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Eve, Dandy, Angel and Moonie updated pics 2-22-12*

Well I figured I would update on all the girls. They are getting really close. First up is Eve, udder is filling and I cant feel any ligments. She is having a little discharge nothing big. Ive had her for two years and she has given me triplets and twins. She looks big this year so maybe triplets again.
























Dandy is right behind her and she gave me twins the first year and triplet bucks last year hoping for some does this year. She is getting real mushy to.
















Next is Angel she gave me twins as a FF last year and looks like twins again this year. She has one ligment gone and I can barely feel the other one. Not sure when these girls are due cause I ran the buck with them this year.
















And last is my very special baby girl that I thought wasnt pregnant at all but has proved me wrong cause she is building a udder. But she looks really small so maybe onle one.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Eve and the other girls getting closer updated pics 2-22*

Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Eve and the other girls getting closer updated pics 2-22*

Lots of baby bumps there.... :thumb:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Eve and the other girls getting closer updated pics 2-22*

Lookin good!  Pretty girls


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Eve and the other girls getting closer updated pics 2-22*

They are so cute, I love Eve's coloring.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Eve and the other girls getting closer updated pics 2-22*

Thanks so much everyone im so excited but of course they are taking there time. I thought we was close but I guess they are going to hold on untill its cold this weekend.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Eve and the other girls getting closer updated pics 2-22*

Very nice  Can't wait for baby pics  :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Eve and the other girls getting closer updated pics 2-22*

Your welcome.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

